# Homemade meat grinder



## johnnyt (Mar 22, 2013)

So waiting on parts to get here for my smoker mod and seen the other day someone posted on converting a hand crank meat grinder into electric. So I decided to share my version on this mod. I built this about two years ago and unfortunately didnt take any build pics. So I decided to somewhat tear it down for a few pics to show how I built it.













image.jpg



__ johnnyt
__ Mar 22, 2013


















image.jpg



__ johnnyt
__ Mar 22, 2013


















image.jpg



__ johnnyt
__ Mar 22, 2013


















image.jpg



__ johnnyt
__ Mar 22, 2013






Shaft rpm is 155 rpm due to pulley ratio.













image.jpg



__ johnnyt
__ Mar 22, 2013






This is a vintage gear reducted drill motor. It's 3/4 hp and output at the shaft is 275 rpm.













image.jpg



__ johnnyt
__ Mar 22, 2013


















image.jpg



__ johnnyt
__ Mar 22, 2013


















image.jpg



__ johnnyt
__ Mar 22, 2013


















image.jpg



__ johnnyt
__ Mar 22, 2013


















image.jpg



__ johnnyt
__ Mar 22, 2013






This is normally how I end up cleaning it, at first I was pulling the 4 bolts that hold the grinder to the base but anymore I just pull the auger out and wipe down while still attached.













image.jpg



__ johnnyt
__ Mar 22, 2013


----------



## shannon127 (Mar 22, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 22, 2013)

I like it...  trying to figure out what the drive was from ?   or did you make the whole enclosure ?


----------



## johnnyt (Mar 22, 2013)

I made the enclosure, wish I had build pics, it's mostly separate panels welded together and blended together on the outside, the upper shaft is turned down to 1" and ran through a ball bear, 1" id and 2" od. Held in with a snap ring.


----------



## johnnyt (Mar 22, 2013)

"Bearing"


----------



## roller (Mar 22, 2013)

That is pretty cool...


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 22, 2013)

Good job!  But, without some kind of guard, you've got an invitation for disaster.  Even the most well-meaning of professional meatcutters have gotten their fingers chewed off in half a second with an open throat on a grinder.   Being so handy, I'm positive you could come up with a guard that would let meat through but not fingers.  Otherwise, it is an accident waiting to happen.  I've seen it happen myself, and there is nothing left to sew back on; revise the stumps and let it heal and hope it doesn't get infected.  Only thing worse is getting your fingers/hand caught in a cubing machine; they normally have to call for the jaws of life to get your hand out of that.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 22, 2013)

How about a high rise sleeve attachment raising the height of the throat another 6 inches; just a round metal sleeve with a cutout for the contour of the body?


----------



## tennsmoker (Mar 22, 2013)

I don.t know what to say other than* "very ingenious",*

*grind on my friend 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*al*


----------



## johnnyt (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes, safety is always on mind. I am a machinest and operate very large machines with fast movements, one wrong move and a person could get seriously hurt. That being said, I did start a pan that would attach to the grinder with slots to feed meat through. I just never finished it. My biggest concern is when people borrow the grinder. The last two deer seasons it bounced around from friend to friend. I would feel horrible if something happened to them so this season the guard will be finished.


----------



## johnnyt (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 23, 2013)

JohnnyT said:


> Yes, safety is always on mind. I am a machinest and operate very large machines with fast movements, one wrong move and a person could get seriously hurt. That being said, I did start a pan that would attach to the grinder with slots to feed meat through. I just never finished it. My biggest concern is when people borrow the grinder. The last two deer seasons it bounced around from friend to friend. I would feel horrible if something happened to them so this season the guard will be finished.



not only feeling bad but...  they could come back on you for unsafe equipment...  just saying


----------



## johnnyt (Mar 23, 2013)

That is true, most of my friends are jerks! Lol


----------



## boykjo (Mar 23, 2013)

I would want to run a foot pedal control ......... Great ingenuity and grinder ...............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## johnnyt (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for the reply's guys.


----------



## stevensondrive (Mar 23, 2013)

very nicely done!!


----------



## daleeper (Apr 23, 2013)

I really like this idea, as my cheapo grinder just died, and need to do something for a grinder.  Was that a 1/2 inch or 3/4 inch drill?  What rpm is your auger turning?  Is the case stainless, steel, or aluminum?  Lots of questions, but what a great job you did on that case!  Just joined to ask you about this build.


----------



## johnnyt (Apr 23, 2013)

daleeper said:


> I really like this idea, as my cheapo grinder just died, and need to do something for a grinder.  Was that a 1/2 inch or 3/4 inch drill?  What rpm is your auger turning?  Is the case stainless, steel, or aluminum?  Lots of questions, but what a great job you did on that case!  Just joined to ask you about this build.



I believe it was a 5/8's chuck. I bought 3 different sized pulleys for the motor shaft and played around till I settled on the 3 to 5 ratio. I believe I calculated it out to 155 rpm. The case is all steel, just painted with silver paint. It really does work good but as others have mentioned it does have safety issues in which I need to address.


----------

